# New shotgun



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

I'm going to try to get a new shotgun in the next couple weeks, looking for something under $400 that would be a multi-purpose gun for waterfowl and turkeys. Been thinking about a Remington 887 or maybe a used Benelli Nova. So 12 gauge pump-action is pretty much my thought. Any thoughts or recommendations?


----------



## Cooky (Apr 25, 2011)

Not an 877. For under $400 you can get an 870 Express, Mossberg 500, or a Weatherby. I'd have to look but I kind of think you could get a new Nova in that range also.


----------



## GaryFish (Sep 7, 2007)

A friend of mine got the 887. He had problems with the empties not ejecting correctly and getting hung up. And that was shooting 2 3/4 shells. I'm kind of a Remington 870 loyalist myself, and really can't see any appeal of the 887 over the 870 Express that Cooky mentioned. The only 887s I've been around though, had problems ejecting spent shells. A problem I've never had with any of the 870s I've had - one express, one Sportsman, and one Wingmaster.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

I would look at the Winchester SXP shotgun.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Thanks guys, that really helps. I was almost set on an 887 until I read all your responses. I am basically determined not to fall back to an 870 because that just seems too generic for me. I know that sounds dumb, but Its kind of true. I Really like the idea of a Winchester SXP, Fowlmouth, but I love the feel of the nova also. What do you guys know about the H&R pardner pump? I normally wouldn't think of it, but seeing the price tag of "$179" makes me think of all the other gear I could buy with the leftover $$$. Does it have all the problems a shotgun is almost expected to have at that price?


----------



## Quacker Smacker (Mar 3, 2010)

outdoorser said:


> Thanks guys, that really helps. I was almost set on an 887 until I read all your responses. I am basically determined not to fall back to an 870 because that just seems too generic for me. I know that sounds dumb, but Its kind of true. I Really like the idea of a Winchester SXP, Fowlmouth, but I love the feel of the nova also. What do you guys know about the H&R pardner pump? I normally wouldn't think of it, but seeing the price tag of "$179" makes me think of all the other gear I could buy with the leftover $$$. Does it have all the problems a shotgun is almost expected to have in at that price?


the h&r pardner is an awesome shotgun for the price, my brother used one for waterfowl all last season and never had a problem with it. the parts inside of the gun are all remington 870 parts so taking the gun apart and cleaning it is really easy and simple. the only difference between the pardner and an 870 is the barrel, it takes mossberg 500 chokes instead of remington


----------



## BPturkeys (Sep 13, 2007)

Generic?...870 Remington, what on earth does that mean. My golly, the 870 is the very STANDARD by which all pump guns are measured. Just re-read Cooky about ten more times and then take his advise!


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

BPturkeys said:


> Generic?...870 Remington, what on earth does that mean. My golly, the 870 is the very STANDARD by which all pump guns are measured. Just re-read Cooky about ten more times and then take his advise!


Ok, maybe generic is the wrong word. Ordinary, run-of-the-mill, everyday...maybe thats more what I meant. I admit, the 870 is a great gun and I have enjoyed every one i've shot. I just want something a little more special.


----------



## kochanut (Jan 10, 2010)

got three 887's. i to had issues ejecting and loading rounds until i got about 100 rounds through it. once i did i have yet to have another issue. the little tab that slides on the pump rail is a pain in the butt. i do like the abuse it can take with armor lok on it. Cabelas has a special on them for 300 bucks through the 28th, and cal ranch and sportsmans honored their flyer so thats where i got mine. if you can find it, keep an eye out for an 870 wingmaster. i was lucky enough to find one for under 200 bucks and just got a different barrel for it, it is a great all around shotgun. i use it for birds, trap, skunks, and jacks.


----------



## hossblur (Jun 15, 2011)

I have a weatherby semi auto 20, and I love it. If the weatherby pump is anywhere near as good, I would grab one in a heartbeat. I get the ordinary post, I have a 870 magnum(from when 3" was magnum), and after 27 years I am in need of a gunsmith, its got some worn out parts needing replacement. However, everyone and there dog has one, so I get that you might not want to "join the crowd"

I had a nova. It was a perfectly good tool. They are ugly, rattle a bunch, but that thing ate every shell i threw at it, and it survived puppy training. But, its nothing to take pics of.

Speaking of which, neither are the mossberg 500's. But again short of lighting one on fire, they just keep on getting on. 

For your price range you can get a really fine tool, rem, win, moss, and I think any would be my choice if I was in your shoes.


----------



## Chuck (Mar 28, 2012)

look for a good used BPS. Remember you get what you pay for ie; don't get a nova


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

Those H&R pumps are heavy, well at least they feel a lot heavier than the others, but the 2 guys I know that have them like them.

Personally I would get a 870 if I wanted a pump


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

How much would a camo H&R pardner 12 gauge run more than the black?


----------



## paddler (Jul 17, 2009)

I'm surprised nobody has recommended a Winchester Model 12. Many consider it the classic pump shotgun of all time. A lot of them were choked Full, but you could probably buy one and have the choke opened to IC for the money you're talking. You would be limited to 2 3/4" shells, but that's all you need anyway.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Anybody got a used one of the aforementioned shotguns they'd care to part with? I checked the trading post but found next to nil. After reading and thinking it over I've narrowed it to a Benelli Nova, an H&R Pardner pump or a Winchester SXP. 12 gauge is my preference. Just PM me if you got something.


----------



## Gumbo (Sep 22, 2007)

I don't see the Benelli Nova mentioned, they come up for sale regularly for $200 - $250. It's a good gun and I prefer it over the 870--it just fits me better.


----------



## rukus (Apr 11, 2008)

You can't go wrong with either the 870 or the Nova. I have both and love using each of them. Not a lick of trouble with either of them. Try each one out and buy the one that feels and fits you the best.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Gumbo said:


> I don't see the Benelli Nova mentioned....
> 
> Look at the post above yours, Gumbo :? But still, thanks for the advice. I'll probably just buy the one that gets the most "votes" so to speak. Oh and everybody, I'm still interested in a used Nova or Winchester SXP or H&R Pardner pump. Shoot, just PM me any shotgun you'd part with and a price.


----------



## COWAN (Oct 7, 2012)

Most important of all when buying a shotgun is buy the one that fits and feels right.


----------



## Mojo1 (Sep 8, 2007)

COWAN said:


> Most important of all when buying a shotgun is buy the one that fits and feels right.


Good advice here

No matter how good a price you get or how cool it looks, if a gun doesn't fit you, you will not shoot well with it and sooner or later you will realize the mistake and regret the purchase.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

What about mossberg mavericks?


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

outdoorser said:


> What about mossberg mavericks?


Just remember, You get what you pay for. I would take any of the previous guns mentioned over a Maverick.


----------



## outdoorser (Jan 14, 2013)

Hey sorry to drag this post on but what about a Charles Daly semi-auto? I just saw one on utahguns.com for $200


----------

